# How long to Crate



## tom.lockhart (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey All,

We took our Shane home last night and are having a slight dilemma in the best way to train him. We both work from 8-5, however my schedule is flexible enough that I can go home to let him out and spend an hour with him everyday.

Originally our plan was to have him in the expen with his crate and pee pads when we left the house. We wouldnt actually put him in the crate, but have the crate in the pen. Our breeders had crate trained him, and he has no problems going in and enjoying the crate.

When I came home today, he had eliminated twice on the floor of the expen. He still doesn't quite understand going outside. We took him out probably 5 times the first day, and he only eliminated outside twice. 

Basically, I'm wondering if I should have him in the crate from 8-12 and then 1-5? Is that too long? I'm thinking that leaving him in the crate might be the only way he can learn that going inside is not ok. Should I keep him in the expen with the crate and just hope we can reinforce enough during the evenings that he will learn to go outside?

I've done tons and tons of reading and still can't make a determination about the best possible scenario.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that is a long time to leave a young puppy that is not potty trained yet in a crate. You might be best to use the expen set up with the crate in it but it needs to have a potty area in there also. Then in the evenings and on the weekends when you are home from work you can concentrate on the outside potty training. If the puppy is not going in the potty area of the expen you may need to make the area smaller until they get the hang of it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Use the x pen. Put open crate, water, toys etc in there. Line the entire bottom of x pen with pee pads. He needs a place to go potty. After a week take away 1 pee pad and so on until you are left with one pee pad. 

Consider a dog walker. I get one to come twice a day at 10a and 2:30 pm. It's great exercise and company for them.


----------



## tom.lockhart (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses on this one and the great input. Shane has started going to the bathroom outside, so now at least we can praise the good behavior!

I worked out a schedule where the longest he will be alone in the crate would be 2 hours, and I think we will do that for a week or two so that he starts to really learn that going outside is the correct place.

Does that seem like it could work?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tom.lockhart said:


> Thanks for all the responses on this one and the great input. Shane has started going to the bathroom outside, so now at least we can praise the good behavior!
> 
> I worked out a schedule where the longest he will be alone in the crate would be 2 hours, and I think we will do that for a week or two so that he starts to really learn that going outside is the correct place.
> 
> Does that seem like it could work?


It does, but two weeks won't be long enough. It will be quite a long time (months not weeks) before he is able to hold it for even 4 hours at a time reliably. (except at night) Even an adult dog shouldn't be expected to hold it for 8 or more hours. So you will either have to teach him to use an indoor potty option or get a walker to come in and walk him any days that you or your wife can't get home for him mid-day.

Edited to add: The nice thing about little dogs is that an indoor potty option IS a viable alternative without it being a big mess!


----------

